# Recherche Roxio Toast 5 Lite (logiciel gratuit)



## cirdan (13 Octobre 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif] Bonjour,

Je recherche le logiciel Roxio Toast 5 Lite pour OS9 qui est sur tous les CD fournis avec les graveurs de CD ou DVD compatible MAC OS.

C'est la *version gratuite* de Roxio Toast Titanium.

Je ne retrouve plus mon CD :rateau:, donc j'ai besoin d'un sauveur!

Merci d'avance 
[/FONT]


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Octobre 2007)

Pourquoin ne pas la télécharger: http://www.roxio.com/enu/support/toast/software_updatesv6.html


----------



## cirdan (13 Octobre 2007)

Merci du lien lepetitpiero, mais ce sont les mises à jour et non l'installateur du programme complet.

Je ne retrouve plus mon CD avec Toast 5 Lite fournis avec mon graveur de CD USB :rose: dont les mises à jour ne fonctionnent pas.

Si quelqu'un à cette version gratuit de Toast sur son CD de son graveur pourrait me le mettre dans un .sit, sa serait grandement apprécié! :love:

Merci


----------



## guytantakul (13 Octobre 2007)

Ce n'est pas une version gratuite du tout !
Elle est juste fournie gracieusement avec le graveur (merci le co-branding), mais en aucun cas disponible gratuitement !
Je ferme.


----------

